# Plans for a Baby Changing Table



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I need a bit of help. I have a friend that is going to have her first baby in 6 weeks and I would like to make her Changing Table. I have been google'ing to find something but I'm not really finding any plans. I don't think I'm quite ready to try and design my own. However, I don't mind alter a simple plan to customize it. If anyone would be kind enough to point me in the right direction (I will admit my Internet research skills are not that great) I would really appreciate it.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Just make a cutting board.

(Try wood magazine's site. They usually have stuff like this.)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I think DeWayne(dewoodworks) built one not long ago. it had a dresser under it. Maybe a cutting board with removable side rails. Then at 6 months she could just wash it and take it to the kitchen. LOL
Tom


----------



## SteveB (Apr 17, 2007)

Lowes currently has a brochure at the Commercial desk that contains a plan for a changing station.


----------

